Ask HN: Which languages or frameworks do you like because of their tooling? - gymshoes
======
Yaa101
My answer is way too many choices.

I have a problem with systems that let you do one thing in several ways
instead of one way. In such a system you tend to use the wrong way for your
specific solution. For instance, if there are 5 solutions for you to solve one
problem it means you have to check all 5 ways to discover which one is best
suited and most efficient. This is not a problem in small problem solving
tasks, however when your system grows, this becomes a burdon and a nagging
feeling wheter or not you chose the right solution.

I love C as language but dislike it's toolchain because of what I explained
above here, it's also why I dislike C++ as whole and many others like Java,
Python, Ruby and so on. Too many ways to solve the same thing.

At this moment I feel at home in Golang, it has a nice and simple toolchain
and not too many complications in the language itself.

